
Show HN: Fictionhub, a place to share fiction - rayalez
http://fictionhub.io/
======
ntw1103
For the signup, you should display your privacy policy, and probably any
information related to licensing. As an author, I don't want to just throw my
work on some site and have it come back to bit me later. :) The layout looks
decent, and works nicely on a phone, which is where I do a lot of reading. I
like how you've handled multiple chapters. In the future, adding a search box,
or maybe the ability to define tags, and search by those would be nice to see.
(Thinking of the point where the site could host thousands of stories) \- I
hope this comes across as constrictive criticism, and not bashing :)

~~~
rayalez
Thank you for the awesome feedback!

You can find the search box and a list of tags on the stories page:

[http://fictionhub.io/browse/](http://fictionhub.io/browse/)

In terms of licensing - I have not dealt with any legal issues yet, but all
the rights to submitted stories belong to their authors.

~~~
dangerlibrary
You need some basic rights just to do digital distribution. There is an
implicit "well they uploaded it, so they must want it distributed/published,"
but that's a legal headache waiting to happen.

~~~
rayalez
I'll talk to the professional lawyer and ask about how to do this right. But
legal technicalities aside, my intention is to make the licensing maximally
favorable for writers, so that everyone preserves all the rights to their
work.

------
vincentperes
You might get a big traffic from HN and don't get much out of it. People might
just go, read a page and bookmarked it or think they will come back later. But
they usually don't. If I was prompted or had a field where I could enter my
email address to get the best story of a genre I picked at the end of each
week, I would gladly enter my email address. Convert!

~~~
thehoff
I'll second this. Great idea but I doubt I will remember to come back in a
couple days. But other sites where I know I'll forget I freely give my email
to get content pushed to me or reminding me to come back (ie. weekly
highlights).

~~~
rayalez
You are right, as I've commented above - I will definitely implement this
functionality. If you want - feel free to create an account, and I'll send you
a message when the feature is ready.

------
rayalez
My goal is to make fictionhub a perfect place for writers to post and discuss
fiction.

It is like a blogging platform with discovery system and community features of
reddit.

It is also open source:

[https://github.com/raymestalez/fictionhub](https://github.com/raymestalez/fictionhub)

You are welcome to join and upload your stories, and to ask me any questions
=)

~~~
astazangasta
Speaking as a guy who wants to write books until I die, is there a way to
filter out fan fiction? I'm REALLY uninterested in people's knock-off writing,
and it makes me much less likely to participate in this community. It seems
like you need a little more structure to allow people to self-segregate
better.

~~~
rayalez
Hmm... I haven't encountered many writers who really dislike fanfiction, so I
haven't really thought about that problem.

But it is very solvable. I will make it possible to subscribe to and
unsubscribe from categories("hubs"), they will function just like subreddits,
so all the things you are not interested in will be hidden.

~~~
rm_-rf_slash
Perhaps upon submission there should be a required option to state whether the
text is fanfiction. Regardless of quality, by including fanfiction among other
works, you've reduced the average perceived quality SIGNIFICANTLY. Because
everyone's seen one or two tremendous fanfic trainwrecks in their time and
that's enough to make them avoid an inclusive community entirely.

It's ok to allow fanfic, just make sure it's clearly labeled and filter-able.

------
tobydownton
As a new author looking to get his work out there I was interested to take a
look around ... and slightly disappointed that you don't tell me anything
about the site! (the kind of stuff you explain below, where you say you want
to "make fictionhub a perfect place for writers to post and discuss fiction.
It is like a blogging platform with discovery system and community features of
reddit.")

I would suggest including an easy to find About page where you explain the
value of the site to people (both authors and readers).

As it is, I looked around for ten seconds and wondered what the value
proposition was.

Good luck!

~~~
xerophyte12932
Oh apparently the Banner image is a link to a welcome page.

------
rch
Reminds me of Fictionaut.

